
SDSL – Succinct Data Structure Library 2.0 - espeed
https://github.com/simongog/sdsl-lite
======
espeed
Erik Demaine [1] gave two good lectures on succinct data structures [2] in the
2012 MIT 6.851 Advanced Data Structures course, and Rajeev Raman [3] just gave
a tutorial on succinct data structures [4] at SIGMOD 2018.

NB: SDSL Cheatsheet [http://simongog.github.io/assets/data/sdsl-
cheatsheet.pdf](http://simongog.github.io/assets/data/sdsl-cheatsheet.pdf)

[1] [http://erikdemaine.org/](http://erikdemaine.org/)

[2] MIT 6.851 Succinct Structures I
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y2weLDiUWw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Y2weLDiUWw)
II [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABX-
Hvn8ymE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABX-Hvn8ymE)

[3]
[https://www.cs.le.ac.uk/people/rraman/](https://www.cs.le.ac.uk/people/rraman/)

[4] SIGMOD 2018 Tutorial: In-memory Representations of Databases via Succinct
Data Structures
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3q7T_5JaTI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3q7T_5JaTI)

------
mark_l_watson
Great stuff. I would add ‘C++’ to the HN title.

I don’t use C++ anymore, and my years with the language were before stdlib.
The C++ ecosystem is looking very good, but I am glad to have moved on. I even
worked as a C++ mentor and wrote C++ books for McGraw-Hill, but the language
was not a good fit for me; I always preferred C for low level stuff and Common
Lisp to get work done quickly.

~~~
espeed
I think/thought there were Python and Julia SDSL libs...does anyone know the
state of those?

------
tensor
Note for anyone considering this: it's GPL licensed.

~~~
KirinDave
Yes. Answering a resounding "No" to the unspoken but common question, "Can my
company use this work for free in ways which do not contribute in any way back
to the community that granted it to us, thereby reselling free work to improve
our profit margin and IP portfolio."

~~~
bch
> ...which do not contribute in any way

> ...to improve our profit margin and IP portfolio.

Pretty black and white presumptions (but license talks often end up that way).

~~~
KirinDave
If so, what value does your comment bring to the discussion?

~~~
bch
Is there no way to criticize GPL without being considered a dead-weight
parasite?

Is there no case for not releasing code (immediately) than greed?

Is there no other way to support a person/project other than that code?

Are profit/loss the really the only concern for a project that can’t/won’t
release code?

...

~~~
KirinDave
> Is there no way to criticize GPL without being considered a dead-weight
> parasite?

Not with this attitude. "Why can't you just make the case for me?" There
aren't many ways of reading this that offer honest intent.

> Is there no case for not releasing code (immediately) than greed?

You tell me what you had in mind. Security POCs come to mind. But since you
didn't immediately point that out I think it's unlikely you had it in mind.

> Are profit/loss the really the only concern for a project that can’t/won’t
> release code?

I guess pride and/or selfishness?

------
espeed
Previous discussion in 2015 with the main authors:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10157558](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10157558)

------
ghoul2
is there anything close to or similar to this for C?

------
gok
"Easy and intuitive to use (like the STL"

If you find the STL easy or intuitive, you and I are not from the same
universe. :)

